# Kaufberatung Ruderboot bis 4m



## Favory (22. November 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte mir für die nächste Saison ein neues Boot zulegen.
Gefischt werden soll damit meist allein - allerdings sollte das angeln fuer 2 Personen auf dem Boot auch noch möglich sein.
Es wird an 2 Baggerseen eingesetzt werden, diese sind 25 und 48 Hektar groß, also keine riesen Wasserfläche.

Das Boot wird von Frühling bis Anfang Winter im Wasser liegen. Über Winter wird es an Land oder auch in einer Scheune gelagert.
Preislich möchte ich nicht mehr als 1000 Euro inkl. Versand dafür hinlegen.

Habe jetzt in der Bucht das hier gefunden http://item.mobileweb.ebay.de/viewitem?itemId=370150978347&cmd=VIDESC

Wie ist eure Meinung dazu? 
Zu Klein? Material nicht zu gebrauchen? 
Vielleicht hat ja sogar jmd erfahrung mit diesem Boot

Wäre super wenn ihr mich ein wenig beraten koenntet, denn bei mir hier in der Umgebung gibt es keinen Händler den ich fragen könnte.

Grüße|wavey:


----------



## heu20 (22. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Ruderboot bis 4m*

Servus

Um ganz ehrlich zu sein halte ich nichts von solchen "Billigbooten"! Schau lieber nach was ordentlichem Gebrauchten.

Ich habe auch länger geschaut und dann ein Terhi 440 mit Trailer zum super Preis bekommen. Bisher habe ich kein besseres Angelboot gefunden, auch wenn mein Traum ein BassBoat wäre. Aber die Teile mit Elektromotor machen nicht wirklich sind von der Rumpfform her. Sind ja auch für andere Gefilde gedacht.

Für 2 Personen würd ich das 385er Terhi nehmen. Warum?
- fast unzerstörbar! Fahr mal mit nem GFK Kahn auf Grund....
- läuft mit wenig Energie. Unser 440er mit Endura 30 6km/h! Beim Rudern ohne große Kraft 3km/h
- liegt sehr stabil im Wasser
- pflegeleicht. Kein Antifouling, keine Osmose etc!
- recht leicht. Trailer unser 440er allein von Hand!

TL Jan


----------



## Daniel1983 (22. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Ruderboot bis 4m*

Hallo,

das Boot von deinem Link besitzte ich! 

Zum fahren mit E-Motor bzw. Verbrennermotor bis 6 PS einfach Klasse, da kommt das Boot richtig gut in Schwung!

Jedoch zum rudern der totale Flop da kommst du absolut nicht in Fahrt und ruderst dir einen ab, vor allem wenn ihr zu zweit im Boot seid wirds beim rudern verdammt eng!!!

Wir benutzten das Boot in Zukunft zum Vertikal Angeln im Rheingebiet (Häfen ruhige Buhnen) dafür ist es sehr gut geeignet! 

Wie gesagt wenn was zum rudern suchst lass bitte die Finger davon!

Gruss Daniel


----------



## Favory (25. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Ruderboot bis 4m*

Schonmal vielen Dank euch beiden 

Ein Terhi konnte ich zumindest im Moment nicht günstig finden. Aber es sind ja auch noch ein paar Monate Zeit.

Der Elektromotor ist bei uns an den Gewässern NOCH nicht erlaubt.
Welche Rumpfformen sind denn vorteilhaft zum Rudern?

Grüße


----------



## Daniel1983 (25. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Ruderboot bis 4m*

Hey Favory! 

Seh gerade du kommst aus KA! Ich komme aus Rastatt! Leider kannst du noch lange warten bis bei uns iwo der Emotor erlaubt wird....

V-Formen sind alle Klasse zum Rudern, also so Formen wie die vom Terhi!

Gruss


----------



## bgolli (26. November 2012)

Jawoll,

kann ich nur bestätigen, Terhi 440 ist ein super Angelboot und einfach sogar alleine zu Slippen. Angeln ist gut für 3 Personen mit Zubehör (Materialschlacht) machbar.

Für 2 Mann oder weniger würde ich ein Terhi 385 nehmen.

Schön ist nach dem Angeln auch: Lenzstopfen raus, Eimer Wasser rein und sauber ist das Boot - genial ;-) mehr Zeit zum Angeln ;-)


----------



## Taxidermist (26. November 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung Ruderboot bis 4m*

Ein Tipp!
Fahr mal im Januar/Februar auf eine Bootsmesse,davon gibt es einige
(auch in Süddeuschland):
http://www.messen.de/de/1026/branchen/Boote.html
Erfahrungsgemäß kannst du dort richtig gute Preise aushandeln.
Am besten nachmittags am letzten Messetag.
Gleich einen Hänger mitbringen und natürlich Bares,denn Schecks will da keiner sehen!
Da sind locker 30% Preisnachlass drin, denn die haben alle keine
Lust darauf ihre Boote wieder mit zu nehmen!

Jürgen


----------

